# Belt noise on a new Pro 32 - is it normal?



## IDEngineer (Oct 16, 2018)

Hello, I just purchased my first Ariens machine, a new 2018 Professional 32 (non-EFI, non-Hydro). The dealer set it up, though they didn't do a great job (lots of loose screws, I literally had parts loose in the bed of my truck just from the drive home that had fallen off the machine because they forgot to tighten them). Given the terrible assembly job by the dealer, I went through the assembly instructions and covered every step and now I'm confident it's put together properly.


When I run the engine and both clutches are disengaged (e.g. the machine is sitting still and the auger is not turning), the auger belts make an occasional resonant "hooning" sound. I removed the belt cover and what's happening is the loose auger belts are being caught by residual friction with the engine pulley and being slowly rotated around in a sort of herky-jerky fashion. They'll stop at a spot and the resonance will start, until the belts sort of "jump" to a different position and stop resonating. Eventually they'll jiggle their way around again to another catchy point and the process repeats. The sound comes from the friction of the engine pulley with the (semi-)stopped auger belts, like drawing a violin bow across the strings. There is no such sound when the clutch is engaged and the auger is spinning.

Everything seems adjusted properly according to the maintenance instructions. Frankly, given the way this clutching system works, I can't imagine the belts NOT doing this. The clutch releases the belt tension, but the system does not guarantee zero contact with the drive pulleys, so there's always going to be some residual friction there that will want to rub on, and occasionally rotate, the belts.


The auger brake is working and keeps the auger system from moving, so that seems properly adjusted too.


My question: Is this sound "normal" for an Ariens machine? My previous snowblower, which I ran for 20+ years, didn't make any sound like this at all. But like I said, declutching only takes force off the idler pulley so I can't imagine this is unusual. It just bothers me that a brand new machine makes a weird sound like this.


Thanks!


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

IDEngineer said:


> Hello, I just purchased my first Ariens machine, a new 2018 Professional 32 (non-EFI, non-Hydro). The dealer set it up, though they didn't do a great job (lots of loose screws, I literally had parts loose in the bed of my truck just from the drive home that had fallen off the machine because they forgot to tighten them). Given the terrible assembly job by the dealer, I went through the assembly instructions and covered every step and now I'm confident it's put together properly.
> 
> 
> When I run the engine and both clutches are disengaged (e.g. the machine is sitting still and the auger is not turning), the auger belts make an occasional resonant "hooning" sound. I removed the belt cover and what's happening is the loose auger belts are being caught by residual friction with the engine pulley and being slowly rotated around in a sort of herky-jerky fashion. They'll stop at a spot and the resonance will start, until the belts sort of "jump" to a different position and stop resonating. Eventually they'll jiggle their way around again to another catchy point and the process repeats. The sound comes from the friction of the engine pulley with the (semi-)stopped auger belts, like drawing a violin bow across the strings. There is no such sound when the clutch is engaged and the auger is spinning.
> ...


Break the belts in then readjust mine move a ch no noise


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

IDEngineer said:


> Hello, I just purchased my first Ariens machine, a new 2018 Professional 32 (non-EFI, non-Hydro). The dealer set it up, though they didn't do a great job (lots of loose screws, I literally had parts loose in the bed of my truck just from the drive home that had fallen off the machine because they forgot to tighten them). Given the terrible assembly job by the dealer, I went through the assembly instructions and covered every step and now I'm confident it's put together properly.
> 
> 
> When I run the engine and both clutches are disengaged (e.g. the machine is sitting still and the auger is not turning), the auger belts make an occasional resonant "hooning" sound. I removed the belt cover and what's happening is the loose auger belts are being caught by residual friction with the engine pulley and being slowly rotated around in a sort of herky-jerky fashion. They'll stop at a spot and the resonance will start, until the belts sort of "jump" to a different position and stop resonating. Eventually they'll jiggle their way around again to another catchy point and the process repeats. The sound comes from the friction of the engine pulley with the (semi-)stopped auger belts, like drawing a violin bow across the strings. There is no such sound when the clutch is engaged and the auger is spinning.
> ...



As ive said before dealers are no better then home depot
most everthing is incompent today including my spelling
i woudnt let them setup my machine
comcast
Home depot
customer service reps

verizon
car dealers
blower dealers
the news
all politicians theives and liars
etc etc all useless imo


----------



## IDEngineer (Oct 16, 2018)

1132le said:


> As ive said before dealers are no better then home depot... i woudnt let them setup my machine


 That's generally my attitude too, that I can do a much better job than the dealer. I almost ordered one online and would have just uncrated and assembled it myself. Unfortunately, this dealer is owned by family friends so I figured "Keep the money in the family", buy local, support the local dealer, etc. It's my first Ariens but they're the dealer, they've got to know more about them than I do, right? :banghead:


Anyway, here I am and I'm just concerned that the belt noise is unusual. Sounds like you don't think so, which is reassuring. Thanks!


----------



## Stokelyjones (Oct 12, 2018)

I just bought a Pro 32 as well. However, this is my first snowblower. You've already answered my question to my next intended post. I was going to ask what should be double checked upon delivery?
Everything!! It seems like my pessimistic view of today's business world is shared around this forum. Good luck with your machine and thank you for your input.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Stokelyjones said:


> I just bought a Pro 32 as well. However, this is my first snowblower. You've already answered my question to my next intended post. I was going to ask what should be double checked upon delivery?
> Everything!! It seems like my pessimistic view of today's business world is shared around this forum. Good luck with your machine and thank you for your input.


*Make sure you check the oil level before you start the engine!*


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

The noise is not normal and is probably due to the belts not being released from the pulleys.

The belt guard is probably out of adjustment. The Owner manual has the adjustment procedure. The guard looks like two wire fingers attached to the engine block that run beside each of the auger belts and over the top of the pulleys. As you look at the belts from the bucket, the right side wire should be close to the belt. As you apply the clutch the belt straightens out and is a small distance from the belt; When you release the clutch the belt bows out on right side and is caught on the wire which pushes the belt upward so that it clears the pulleys and does not drive the belts. 

You may also want to check that the belts are centered in the idler pulley. 

You will also want to level the bucket to ensure correct AutoTurn operation and prevent wear on one side of scraper bar. The lower mounting for the bucket may not be the same on each side so it needs to be levelled. Ariens have a video on how to do the levelling as the first post in this thread: https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/12298-ariens-auto-turn-adjustment.html 

Good luck.


----------



## IDEngineer (Oct 16, 2018)

Town said:


> The belt guard is probably out of adjustment. The Owner manual has the adjustment procedure.


Yep, I checked that first thing, and referred to the adjustment procedure in the owner's manual. The 1/8th inch spacing is proper, and the belts do release as described. However, a portion of the belts (toward the right side of the machine as viewed from the operator's position) still lightly contact the dual pulley, and this seems to be what occasionally has just enough friction to either resonate or "jump" the belts a bit. I left the belt guard unchanged since it is within spec according to the manual.


I did not make a mental note of the relationship between the idler and the belts, but I did glance at it (thinking there may be a problem there) and nothing obvious jumped out at me. I'll take your advice and look more closely.


I did specifically look at the idler pivot. The manual says that when the clutch is disengaged the idler arm should "lightly touch" the frame. Mine just barely doesn't touch, but I felt it and the spring is pulling it back - it's just that the spring runs out of tension before it actually forces the idler arm against the frame. I moved it against the frame with my finger and nothing changed, including the relationship of the idler pulley to the belt, and I didn't see a way of "tightening" the idler arm spring. The distance here is maybe 1/32nd of an inch so while strictly speaking it's out of spec (not touching), I don' t think it would make much difference over on the other side at engine's dual pulley.


----------



## jeffwoehrle (Oct 30, 2018)

I would venture a guess that this has more to do with the pulley than the belt. If the pulley has anything other than a mirror finish, it will try to grab the belt even when it's not engaged.

Can't think of a practical fix, other than normal use.

Pro 32 in my future to replace my 90s-era 1032D. Nice looking machine. Best of luck with yours.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello IDEngineer,


Would you please check the V belts for their identifying lot numbers that are burned into the belt outer cover. 

The lot numbers of the V belts have to be of the same lot number otherwise the V belt pair will not run as an identical pair.

Every lot number of V belts is different due to changes in the rubber compound used in molded batch of V belts and the nylon or Kevlar thread that is used and this sound like its the problem. 


It sounds like you have two different V belts with two different lot numbers and that is the problem.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Can you post a video of the noise


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Very good description of the condition.

The belts are new and rigid. I’ll venture that Once they get worked in and relax a bit the condition will likely disappear.

Still double check that the bet stays are postitioned properly.


----------



## Michael Smith (Sep 21, 2017)

I seriously can’t believe the way these snow blowers are assembled and sold at the local dealers. Not one is done the same; cable routing, bolts checked, loose parts etc. on the show room floor none the less. It’s pathetic.


----------



## Ferret (Oct 4, 2016)

Michael Smith said:


> I seriously can’t believe the way these snow blowers are assembled and sold at the local dealers. Not one is done the same; cable routing, bolts checked, loose parts etc. on the show room floor none the less. It’s pathetic.



Mike, When your right your right.


----------



## tonylumps (Jul 31, 2018)

The Reason the belt cover having such a weird shape is it keeps everything on track .One good snow fall and that noise will go away.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

Your dealer is a jerk. But like a nice guy, took your money with a smile. Better check the oil in the engine, air pressure in the tires and look for chips or dirt in the gas tank...Also remove the screw on the front diff and make sure you have oil in there. That is important.

Put a few hours of use on it and then check the belt tension by the cables. Ariens machines are adjusted by the cables. Really no need to remove the cover unless you are checking the condition of the belts. In your case your looking it over so that is fine to do.

I think your noise will go away with the belts breaking in. The main thing is the auger is spinning and your wheels are turning without the belts slipping.


----------



## IDEngineer (Oct 16, 2018)

Update: We've had a few storms now and I've got a few hours on this new Pro32. Observations:

* The control panel feels sort of "inside out". I've started a separate thread on that topic.

* Engine power and throwing ability are impressive. We've had some sloppy snow and the Pro32 just tosses it like nothing. Hooray!

* Weight distribution seems a bit tail heavy. The front end often wants to walk up/over the snow unless I apply constant lift on the handlebars to sink the cutting edge. I'm going to play with the skids a bit to see if I can improve that. It's a challenge though since we are all gravel here (driveway, parking area, and walkways) so I can't go too low or it turns into a rock thrower.

* Related to the above: The torque upon engaging the drive clutch is crazy powerful. The front end of the machine lifts right off the ground, which contributes to the "walk up/over" problem because it doesn't want to cut under the snow. I can sort of control this if I anticipate it just right with lots of lift on the handlebars, but I'm not sure what my wife will do when she gives it a try... this thing is a wheelie monster! Sort of fun but makes it difficult to do the job it was purchased to do. Definitely gives my arms a workout with the constant "lift" on the handlebars too.

* The belt noise issue is still there. However, the machine doesn't "walk" and the auger doesn't spin unless the associated clutch is engaged, so I'm going to let the pulleys and belts get a little more time on them.

Overall I'm satisfied but not (yet) thrilled. Might just be a new owner getting used to it, so I'm withholding final judgement until I get some more time on it.


----------



## IDEngineer (Oct 16, 2018)

Ariens hydro pro said:


> Better check the oil in the engine, air pressure in the tires and look for chips or dirt in the gas tank...Also remove the screw on the front diff and make sure you have oil in there. That is important.


You betcha... I did all of those things as part of my initial check. There was oil in the engine and front gearcase; I've since changed the engine oil for the first time (not a fan of liquid sandpaper circulating through a new engine after a few hours of initial breakin). I'll check the gearcase oil again after some more hours on the machine.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

1132le said:


> As ive said before dealers are no better then home depot
> i woudnt let them setup my machine


It depends on the dealer of course. Some do take pride in their work and the products they sell but in this era of the big box stores and everyone looking to shave the last nickel off the price it is harder and harder for them to stay in business. The dealer I bought my Honda lawn mower and Ariens snow blower from did a fine job of setting them up. No flaws that I found.

"There is hardly anything in the world that some man cannot make a little worse and sell a little cheaper, and the people who consider price only are this man's lawful prey."

John Ruskin


----------

